

Declaration of parenting IT professionals about Internet Blocking - sven
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hanno.de%2Fblog%2F2009%2Ferklarung-von-eltern-aus-it-berufen-zu-internetsperren%2F&sl=de&tl=en&history_state0=

======
limmeau
I don't now how much this topic is discussed outside Germany's blogosphere. A
short summary on what has happened so far: Germany's federal parliament will
be elected in September. Minister Ursula von der Leyen (family, youth) decided
to do something about child abuse: the BKA (federal police office) is supposed
to compile a daily blacklist of child pornography websites which all ISPs are
supposed to block for their customers. Something similar is already deployed
in Norway and other states, though usually not with access logs available to
the police for prosecution.

This met fierce opposition of internet users, who argued that it would be more
effective to just have the local police take down the servers and find the
child abusers, and that turning the BKA into a censorship office would
certainly offer politicians an opportunity to slowly grow the black list to
include other illegal sites and, in a second step, sites with opinions.

This is currently the hot topic number one in German blogs, and the petition
to stop this law is currently the second-most signed petition to the federal
parliament (the most-signed petition being one to reduce taxes on gas).

------
sven
This is a automatic translation of a note from german parents to their
government. In short it says: Please stop politics of symbolism, start
thinking.

May be this thing has to come from international press back to germany.

